# best thing to remove this paint



## ware cty hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

just wondering what would be good to remove paint on gun i just bought...


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 13, 2012)

I'd go with something mild to begin with. The blueing might be ok underneath. Maybe mineral spirits or lighter fluid.


----------



## ware cty hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't think that scope will ever get cleaned.  Like said above, start with mineral spirits.  I cringe when people paint graffiti on nice rifles.


----------



## ware cty hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> I don't think that scope will ever get cleaned.  Like said above, start with mineral spirits.  I cringe when people paint graffiti on nice rifles.



i think thats why i got it so cheap...


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 13, 2012)

Brake parts cleaner for sure, but I wouldn't put it on the scope.


----------



## AMBUSHER (Nov 14, 2012)

*??*

Is the stock wood or comp.? Is the gun Blued, Matte or Stainless?


----------



## ware cty hunter (Nov 14, 2012)

AMBUSHER said:


> Is the stock wood or comp.? Is the gun Blued, Matte or Stainless?



stock is wood,blued


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 14, 2012)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Brake parts cleaner for sure, but I wouldn't put it on the scope.



^^^ This.....


----------



## AMBUSHER (Nov 14, 2012)

I would try to find someone in your area that does sandblasting and see if they use corncob media. That is about the only way you will get that much paint off without doing much damage.


----------



## weagle (Nov 14, 2012)

I'd use Acetone on all the metal.  It won't hurt the bluing and the paint will come right off.  You can use it on the scope too.  just apply it to a rag and keep it off the glass.

For the stock I would use citristrip.  It will take off the finish right down to the bare wood.  You won't be able to take the paint off without getting into the old finish anyway.  Truoil is very easy to use and will give you a great finish on the wood.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Nov 16, 2012)

What about goof off? I dont know if ti would affect the wood underneath or not.


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 16, 2012)

Fingernail polish remover(acetone base) worked well for me. I applied it to the whole rifle. The rifle had an oil type finish.


----------



## Sargent (Nov 16, 2012)

weagle said:


> I'd use Acetone on all the metal.  It won't hurt the bluing and the paint will come right off.  You can use it on the scope too.  just apply it to a rag and keep it off the glass.
> 
> For the stock I would use citristrip.  It will take off the finish right down to the bare wood.  You won't be able to take the paint off without getting into the old finish anyway.  Truoil is very easy to use and will give you a great finish on the wood.



I agree on both parts... especially the citristrip.


----------



## Doe Master (Nov 18, 2012)

My son did one and used Goof off it worked on his fine.


----------



## ASH556 (Nov 19, 2012)

Gunk Out by Kleenbore.







  Just keep it off the lenses of the scope.  Everything else will be fine.  You don't have to worry about stripping and re-finishing the wood.  I may take a little elbow grease, but it will work.  Use 0000 steel wool where extra scrubbing is required.

I took this Nightforce scope and Larue mount from this:






To this:


----------



## big john smith (Dec 9, 2012)

Can't add to the numerous good suggestions, but my 2cents hate to see that stuff too.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 9, 2012)

weagle said:


> I'd use Acetone on all the metal.  It won't hurt the bluing and the paint will come right off.  You can use it on the scope too.  just apply it to a rag and keep it off the glass.
> 
> For the stock I would use citristrip.  It will take off the finish right down to the bare wood.  You won't be able to take the paint off without getting into the old finish anyway.  Truoil is very easy to use and will give you a great finish on the wood.



X-2.......Exactly what I would do it the rifle was mine....


----------



## ware cty hunter (Dec 9, 2012)

*pic updated*

thanks everyone been working on it!!!!!


----------

